# Eclipse erzeugt mir keine .class-Dateien mehr



## jakob190590 (24. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe grade versehentlich die class-Dateien aus dem bin-Ordner von meinem Projekt verschoben. Dann habe ich den Quellcode, geändert und anschließend gemerkt, dass die class-Dateien fehlen.
Also habe ich sie wieder zurückkopiert in den bin-Ordner....

Aber es kommt immer noch die Fehlermeldung "<class> cannot be resolved to a type".

Warum kann Eclipse die class-Dateien nicht einfach neu erstellen wenn sie nicht mehr da sind, oder nicht mehr zum Quellcode passen?

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## jakob190590 (24. Dez 2008)

ok, jetzt gehts wieder, ich hab die JUnit-Tests der Klassen laufen lassen und jetzt sind die class-Dateien neu erzeugt worden.

Aber ich versteh trotzdem nicht, warum Eclipse die nicht gleich neu erstellt.


----------



## CiD (24. Dez 2008)

Hallo 

Mach mal dein Projekt clean: (Eclipse Menü) Project -> Clean...

Schau auch mal nach ob dort "Build Automatically" gecheckt ist


----------



## jakob190590 (25. Dez 2008)

ok, "Build Automaticly" ist gechecheckt
und "Clean..." ist glaub ich genau das was ich gesucht habe, es hilft. Danke!


----------

